# Podeagi help



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I just made a podaegi according to Jan Andrea's pattern and to be honest there is not much I can do with it. Is there anyone who has successfully worn the wide podaegi over the shoulder? Because wearing it the traditional way does not seem very safe for the baby - or perhaps I'm just doing it wrong.







I spent hours sewing the thing and I feel a bit disappointed now.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I only wear my wide pod in the traditional way. It takes a bit of practice, but once you get it it is super comfy & safe for babe









There are directions on wearing a wide pod over the shoulders on the ellaroo website. when I 1st got my pod I tried it & got it tied following their directions, but I just prefer the trad way.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I found the directions for a Mei Bei Bei to be very similar to a Podegi

http://mybeibei.com/photo-and-text-instructions

She has videos on there, too.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for your replies - guess I just need some more practice. In the meantime, I've found instructions to make a narrow podaegi as well.


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Podaegi is super comfy. It just takes getting used to it... just like any other baby carriers. I personally do not like putting it over the shoulder. I like it just around my torso. There is absolutely no back pain when it is just around my torso because there is no weight pressing down from the shoulder.


----------



## HeidiMcD (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone find using the torso carry hard when you're a nursing mom? Any breast pain? My DD is 25 lbs and I'm hesitant to do the torso only back carry b/c I'm still nursing.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeidiMcD* 
Does anyone find using the torso carry hard when you're a nursing mom? Any breast pain? My DD is 25 lbs and I'm hesitant to do the torso only back carry b/c I'm still nursing.


I have not had any breast pain using the torso carry, but my DD is only 15lbs. In the ellaroo directions that I have they do say to be careful if you are still nursing. maybe you could try a torso carry & if it starts to hurt just switch to over the shoulders.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't used a podaegi yet. I've been wanting to try one but all my Korean friends use SSCs. But, I have a chunei which when worn tight is a torso carry. I get block ducts whenever I use it.

I agree about the traditional way not seeming very safe. I've seen way to many tiny babies leaning halfway out of their podaegi here in Korea. But, I have seen a couple of women wearing a podaegi over one shoulder and they look very comfy.


----------



## HeidiMcD (Apr 20, 2008)

Over one shoulder? How does that work?


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

I really don't know how it works. I'll try to find a photo for you.

Update: Best photo I could find. I believe that she has it worn over one shoulder in the photo. Hard to tell. I've seen it worn over one shoulder lots of times. Sorry, I couldn't find a better photo.









http://www.gmarket.co.kr/webzine/gui...rvw_no=5192484


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

http://gen.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/n...code=115814220

This picture from the same site shows it great! Shame there are no instructions on how to put it on...


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
http://gen.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/n...code=115814220

This picture from the same site shows it great! Shame there are no instructions on how to put it on...

I noticed that there is a fast video showing how to put on a podaegi over both shoulders on that link that you provided. It's somewhere in the middle of the page if you missed it.

I noticed another woman yesterday with a podaegi over one shoulder at the supermarket. She had it fitted quite well.

If I find instructions, I will post them.


----------



## jellies (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
I really don't know how it works. I'll try to find a photo for you.

Update: Best photo I could find. I believe that she has it worn over one shoulder in the photo. Hard to tell. I've seen it worn over one shoulder lots of times. Sorry, I couldn't find a better photo.









http://www.gmarket.co.kr/webzine/gui...rvw_no=5192484

this is not the regular kind of traditional podegi. this one is the kind with the criss cross strap and the straps are already positioned in such a way that you can just do a cross tie on the front..so it's not one shoulder. you can find out more about this kind of podegi in thebabywearer forum... ummibrahim did a mini review on it.
here is a pic of how it looks when flat. notice the straps are differently positioned.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s.../bluepolka.jpg

as for the one shoulder carry, here is a pic of myself in the regular traditional korean podegi which i think is similiar to the ellaroo one..
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s..._j/0119_13.jpg

one strap goes over the shoulder and then under baby's bum and onto the wearer's waist to be tied. hope this makes sense.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
http://gen.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/n...code=115814220

This picture from the same site shows it great! Shame there are no instructions on how to put it on...


Thanks for the link. I ended up ordering a podaegi (summer mesh criss cross style) from that link! Hee hee. I'm leaving Korea next week so I thought I'd better buy one.

I saw a woman today in Seoul on the subway train put her baby in a podaegi with one strap over the shoulder. She did it so fast that I still don't know how she did it. So, it is good that Jellies does.

I hope you got your podaegi to work for you.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I just made a podaegi according to Jan Andrea's pattern and to be honest there is not much I can do with it. Is there anyone who has successfully worn the wide podaegi over the shoulder? Because wearing it the traditional way does not seem very safe for the baby - or perhaps I'm just doing it wrong.







I spent hours sewing the thing and I feel a bit disappointed now.

So I'm curious to know why you think the trad. podaegi tieing method isnt safe?
You do realize that Korean caregivers have been carrying their babies-yes even newborns, on their backs in carriers like that, and tied like that for generations.

So, um, how is it not safe?
If it's tied properly...it is, if it's not tied properly...then yeah, like anything else it's not.

pic of my son as a 1 month old on my back.

The purpose with the strap over shoulder method isn't because Korean moms don't tie their kids in safely the normal way...it's actually a way of keeping the podaegi UP when your small chested (hence why strapped podaegi are becoming popular) or to relieve tightness over the chest when one is doing physical work.

As an update, I see you got the shoulder strapped podaegi in summer mesh, I have one of these as well and they are much easier to use if your not used to Podaegi's...hopefully you'll like it, They are nice.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

I understand where Mittenskittens is coming from. I think that she has lived in Korea before and probably seen some babies leaning half way out of their podaegis as I have. That being said I have seen a lot of well worn babies here too.

I can't wait until my summer podaegi arrives... Today hopefully. I hope I like it too. In Korean, it is called an easy podaegi so I hope it is easy for a newbie like me to use. I'm glad to hear that you think it is a good starter podaegi. Good to know.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
I understand where Mittenskittens is coming from. I think that she has lived in Korea before and probably seen some babies leaning half way out of their podaegis as I have. That being said I have seen a lot of well worn babies here too.

I can't wait until my summer podaegi arrives... Today hopefully. I hope I like it too. In Korean, it is called an easy podaegi so I hope it is easy for a newbie like me to use. I'm glad to hear that you think it is a good starter podaegi. Good to know.









Yes. You see little heads bumping up and down. Kind of scary. I tend to think - the bigger the baby, the safer the podaegi. Having said that, if I didn't think it could be safe, I wouldn't have sewn one (actually, two!)

Is your new podaegi one with the straps sticking up, instead of down the sides? I like the look of those; they seem to be easy to put on.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Jellies, totally off topic... I have been looking to make a hanbok for myself. I know there are patterns on ebay which you can buy, do you know of any free patterns anywhere?

I like your website, BTW







!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Over the shoulder? I have never worn my pos to the side. I love the podaegi, but worn traditionally, in the Tibetan carry, on the front, but not to the side. I have a hard time envisioning it. Okay, saw link. I do not use that. You can use the mei-tai Tibetan carry much more easily. You can find links on the Hmong carriers or mei-tai sites. Ellaroo used to have a great guide. I was able to use the wide carrier in a Tibetan carry but there was some superfluous fabric, though it did not affect the tightness. It was just around my front.

The torso carry was what I used for chores at home when I was leaning over, working. I wore it VERY high up above my breasts although I'm sure there was some b. tissue squeezed. I did not have supply issues or mastitis-prone breasts so I wasn't worried.


----------



## jellies (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Jellies, totally off topic... I have been looking to make a hanbok for myself. I know there are patterns on ebay which you can buy, do you know of any free patterns anywhere?

I like your website, BTW







!

hihi,








sorry i don't know of any free patterns for hanbok..i didn't even know there are patterns for making hanbok in ebay.







... and thanks for visiting my site!!


----------

